# grub bootet nicht

## kaiLin

 :Confused: 

hm, hab ja soeben durch compu-toms Hilfe schon ein Hindernis aus dem WEg geräumt, da taucht schon das nächste auf, bei dem ich eure Hilfe brauche:

hab grub konfiguriert mittels Aufruf von grub  in chroot-shell mit:

root (hd0,0) > /dev/BOOT

setup (hd0) > MBR von /dev/hda da nur Gentoo drauf  ist

quit

Danach hab ich mit nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst folgendermaßen erstellt:

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage= (hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= mein selbstgebautes GentooLinux

root  (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

trot6zdem komm ich nur bis zum grub-Prompt

woran liegts?

ein gestrestresster 

kaiLin

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

>  splashimage= (hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

 

is da ein leerzeichen nach (hd0,0) ??

wenn ja, dass muss da weg! ansonsten siehts ok aus  :Wink: 

----------

## kaiLin

nee, kein leerzeichen

das Problem ist das ich jetzt noch nicht mal mehr in das System komme, um etwas (was?) zu ändern.

was hab ich da nur falsch gemacht?

Und vor allem: wie krieg ich das nur wieder hin, denn ich hab keine Lust noch mal alles neu zu machen.

vielleicht hat ja jemand ne idee!!??

bis bald 

kaLin

----------

## netster

hi. hatte gleiches prob. boote von der install-cd :

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /deV/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

chroot /mnt/gentoo

ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /mnt/gentoo/menu.lst (oder war das andersrum?)

exit

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

umount /mnt/gentoo

reboot

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0) > /dev/BOOT
> 
> setup (hd0) > MBR von /dev/hda da nur Gentoo drauf  ist
> ...

 

du hast nicht wirklich /dev/BOOT  da stehen oder?

----------

## skipjack

 :Cool:  hehe wenn die minimale boot shell von grub kommt mach mal configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst 

normaler weise sollte menu.lst nur ein link auf die datei grub.cfg sein  :Smile: 

----------

## kaiLin

 *// .Kn0rki wrote:*   

>  *kaiLin wrote:*   
> 
> root (hd0,0) > /dev/BOOT
> 
> setup (hd0) > MBR von /dev/hda da nur Gentoo drauf  ist
> ...

 

doch, die Namen meiner eingerichteten Partitonen stehen nicht als /dev/hdax da, sondern mit dem eingerichten Mountpoint .

----------

## kaiLin

 *skipjack wrote:*   

> 8)configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst 
> 
> normaler weise sollte menu.lst nur ein link auf die datei grub.cfg sein 

 

Der Tip hat geklappt. *freu* 

(BTW Wie richte ich das denn fest ein? den Link hab ich gesetzt, aber trotzdem sheints ja nicht zu klappen)

ABER:

wenn "mounting /proc" kommt,  bricht er ab mit:

-the "mount" command faild with error:

-line 1: mount: command not found

-Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue

 :Embarassed: 

von der dann startenden bash kann ich dann auch nix mounten.

es kommt immer:

mount: command not found

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Und nu.?

Auch  netsters tip von der CD zu booten klappt nicht. Ich kann keine Partitonen mounten. Da kommt immer 

-no file or directory

"fdisk -p" zeigt die eingerichteten partitonen aber an

hmm übles Übel

HELFT MIR!!

:/

bis bald 

kaLin  :Mad: 

----------

## netster

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ABER:
> 
> wenn "mounting /proc" kommt,  bricht er ab mit:
> ...

 

ehrrrmmm ... schreib mal genau hin bitte, womit du da gebootet hast  :Wink: 

das macht die sache 400% leichter dir zu helfen  :Smile: )

das was du da oben stehen hast, bekomme ich, wenn ich die mountpoints 

in der /etc/fstab setze mit /dev/BOOT,/dev/ROOT und sowas. lieber immer

direkt so machen.... (old school...)

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> von der dann startenden bash kann ich dann auch nix mounten.
> 
> es kommt immer:
> ...

 

liegt warscheinlich, dass der mountpount "/" (dein /dev/ROOT) nicht 

gemountet ist ... (wo ja auch der befehl "mount" liegt...).

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nu.?
> 
> 

 

mal so machen, wie es jeder mensch macht  :Wink:  *nur kleiner scherz*

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch  netsters tip von der CD zu booten klappt nicht. Ich kann keine Partitonen mounten. Da kommt immer 
> 
> -no file or directory
> ...

 

könnte es sein, daß die linuxplatte nicht /dev/hda ist? oder du z.b. die swap-partition als /dev/hda4 hast ? paste mal kompletten gedachten partitiontable hier rein... meiner => hda1=boot,hda2=swap,hda3=root,hda4=home

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm übles Übel
> 
> HELFT MIR!!
> ...

 

machen wir schon .... poste mal alles nötige, was man wissen sollte mal gesammt hier herein : platten(hda-hdd) mit partitionen und welche wo sein sollte,systemdaten,etc, und wichtigst => welches bootmedium du ganz oben verwendet hast, weil bei mir funktioniert das so schon immer  :Razz: 

cheers,

john

----------

## kaiLin

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, aber bin im Moment etwas gestresst.

Hab wieder alles runter geschmissen  :Sad: ,

mal sehn, wann ichs wieder drauf machen kann.

btw, ICH hab das nicht selber so eingerichtet, das dort /dev/BOOT etc steht, sondern das hat das System selber so gemacht. Mir wäre /dev/hda1 usw auch lieber, aber ich ändere doch nix, wenn das schon so da steht, oder sollte ich doch?

Übrings habe ich 5 erfolglose Gentoo-Installationsversuche (bei allen sah die /fstab so aus) hinter mir, jedesmal läufts bis zum SChluss gut (?) durch aber beim reboot klappt dann nix mehr.

ein stark gefrusteter kaiLin

 wünscht euch ein schönes wochenende.

ps:

gibs eigentlich einen Grund von SuSE 7.2 Prof umzusteigen? frag nur, weil ich  Samba neu aufsetzen will und bisher mit der minimalInstall (mit eine schlankenWindowmaker) ganz gut gefahren bin.

Pss wenn ich einen HW-Firewall-printserver (netgear fm114p w-lan) angecshlossen hab brauch ich doch eigentlich keine andere Firewall, oder?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> btw, ICH hab das nicht selber so eingerichtet, das dort /dev/BOOT etc steht, sondern das hat das System selber so gemacht. Mir wäre /dev/hda1 usw auch lieber, aber ich ändere doch nix, wenn das schon so da steht, oder sollte ich doch? 

 

Allerdings ...  /dev/BOOT und /dev/ROOT musst du an dein System anpassen ... Poste am besten mal deine fstab und die grub.conf ....

Gruß Tobias

----------

## kaiLin

Hi  :Smile: )

wie ihr sehr, freu ich mich, ob der gelungenen (?) Installation.

hatte noch nen alten 800mHz-Athlon auf nem Asus K7V-Board rumfliegen und siehe da, es hat geklappt ............fast.

das Boot-Problem ist immer noch oder vielmehr schon wieder da.

aber ich hab ja gelernt  :Wink: 

Skipjacks Tip:

configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst 

klappt. dh es wird das bootmenu angezeigt von dem aus ich dann starten kann.

Aber faul wie ich bin, will ich natürlich das das MEnü direkt starte.

Also:

Wie geht das?

dann hab ich da noch n  eth0 Prob :

failes to bring eth0 up.

da scheni ich wohl was falsch gemacht zu haben.

ist einer von den superseltenen  :Smile: )  Realtek 8139-Allerweltchips.

Hab also in der /etc/modules.autoconfig eigetragen

8139too und trotzdem läuft er nicht hoch, sondern meldet:

failes to load 8139too

hm mal sehn.

gute NAcht bis bald 

kaLin

----------

## wudmx

zum netzwerkproblem: du musst 8139too als modul beim kernelkonfigurieren angeben! also mach deinen kernel neu! danach kannste per modprobe 8139too schauen,obs geklappt hat... wenn das ging, dann kannste 8139too in die /etc/modules.autoload eintragen...

----------

## darookee

zum menu problem:

verschieb die menu.lst nach grub.conf

mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/grub.conf

und verlinke dann

ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst

zum fstab problem:

/dev/BOOT, /dev/ROOT, /dev/SWAP sind da standardmässig so eingetragen... die musst du noch an dein system anpassen... z.B.:

/dev/BOOT wird zu /dev/hda1

/dev/ROOT wird zu /dev/hda2

...

mfg

rookee

----------

## kaiLin

 *wudmx wrote:*   

> zum netzwerkproblem: du musst 8139too als modul beim kernelkonfigurieren angeben! also mach deinen kernel neu! danach kannste per modprobe 8139too schauen,obs geklappt hat... wenn das ging, dann kannste 8139too in die /etc/modules.autoload eintragen...

 

HAb ich.  :Sad: 

klappt trotzdem nicht .

 na ja  mal weiter rumprobieren.

bis bald

 kaiLin

----------

